# My two Jackson's



## Cadance (Apr 28, 2012)

Our male Ambush (I love his horns and color!). And our new female (my husband and kids have named her Mimic still trying to decide if I like it but it is starting to stick on me.). Hoping she settles in and relaxes soon.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes. Very nice.


----------



## Cadance (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you they are both very sweet!! I can't wait to see Mimics colors once she relaxes some more!


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2012)

What do you feed them? Are you breeding roaches yet? 

It just occurred to me with you mentioning the color, are you housing them separately and out of each others sight? You might be a top chameleon expert and already know this, but I thought I'd ask just in case...


----------



## Cadance (Apr 29, 2012)

Tom said:


> What do you feed them? Are you breeding roaches yet?
> 
> It just occurred to me with you mentioning the color, are you housing them separately and out of each others sight? You might be a top chameleon expert and already know this, but I thought I'd ask just in case...



She is that color due to the fact that we just got her she isn't used to the kids yet and all the sounds that our in our house. Our male took about 2 weeks to start to show his greens and not turn black every time the kids would walk/run into the room. Right now we are trying them together I have another cage set up if need be. Right now they seem to be great. She turns lighter when the kids aren't around and they seem to be staying away from each other or when they go by each other I haven't noticed anything to alarm me. I know most don't go well together but we where told with the size of our cage and how much full age we have in it that they should be ok together. We are keeping a very close eye on them though to make sure we don't have to move her but we are ready if we need to. 



Tom said:


> What do you feed them? Are you breeding roaches yet?
> 
> It just occurred to me with you mentioning the color, are you housing them separately and out of each others sight? You might be a top chameleon expert and already know this, but I thought I'd ask just in case...



Also I feed them crickets super worms (not very often though) meal worms an that is it right now I haven't started roaches yet I need to find a place that has them either online or by where I live I haven't found a place by me yet. 

She is starting to show more of her colors!! Love her!!


----------



## tortoiselover+breeder1234 (Apr 29, 2012)

Very sweet!


----------



## Cadance (Apr 29, 2012)

tortoiselover+breeder1234 said:


> Very sweet!



Thank you


----------

